# Fulda, Germany. Where to stay.



## plumbill (May 6, 2006)

Hi There Folks. We intend travelling to Germany for a break in or around the second week in November hopefully to take in the Fulda Military Tattoo in Frankfurt. We have been in Holland and Belgium before in our Motorhome but never to Germany before. Has anyone on MHF ever been to Fulda in Frankfurt, Germany who can offer any general information on all aspects of the journey. We will be travelling from the Hook of Holland. Cheers Willie. "plumbill" :?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Bill;

You will have no problems in Germany, it is very motorhome friendly  .

There is a Reisemobil Stellplatz (motorhome stoppover) in the centre of Fulda within the park & ride on Weimarer Strasse. Haven't stayed there myself but its listed in the Bordatlas and shouldn't cost you more than €5 overnight and €1 per 8 hours electric and €1 to gain access to the m/home waste point.

If you look at the >google map< you can see the m/homes parked up just off Weimarer Strasse.

coords N 50.55645 E 9.666295

>Fulda Stellplatz page<

Pete


----------

